# Hedgehog wet mouth or nose?!



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

Today I woke my Hoglet up to feel a very wet substance under either his nose or mouth. So wet it was leaving wet patches on my clothes? Normal or not? & why?


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Male or female?


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

He is a 4 month old male


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

If you haven't heard any sneezing or see any real discharge there is a possibility that is maybe a result of his "private boy time."


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

chelsea.kang said:


> If you haven't heard any sneezing or see any real discharge there is a possibility that is maybe a result of his "private boy time."


He has sneezed once but that was due to sniffing something..I have seen the 'substance' from his 'boy time' before & it doesn't look the same as this which is more liquid like,almost like saliva?


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Any changes in appetite?


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

No,he LOVES his food,no changes in behaviour as such. He's not the most active of Hedgehogs but he does use his wheel each night.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

What?! Hedgehogs have "private boy time"?? I haven't noticed this with Diggory yet...haha.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

alyssinreality said:


> What?! Hedgehogs have "private boy time"?? I haven't noticed this with Diggory yet...haha.


Yes some of the boys have private time. Some will be very secretive about their alone time and others will partake in your lap. :roll:


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness yes! Ahahaha. There are hysterical threads and threads about it lol.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Einstein had his 'private time' in the bath today. Freaked me out. :shock:


----------



## Teleute (Feb 12, 2012)

Haha, yeah, all those threads titled "omg what do I do he's biting his belly!" and such. I feel a bit bad laughing because they're clearly worried, but... so funny!


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Okay but off of the topic of boy time, drooling can sometimes be a result of choking. He may have gotten something a little stuck and you may have picked him up after he'd dislodged it himself. 
As long as he continues being his normal self I wouldn't get too concerned. Just watch for decrease in appetite, excessive nose licking etc.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

It could also be a runny nose right? Don't hedgehogs runny noses often look like clear water droplets like cats? That's what Diggory's is at least. So even though you're hedgie isn't sneezing necessarily, it could have a runny nose in which case I would look into a possible vet visit to rule out URI. Which I'm doing tomorrow with my Diggory. lol.


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

chelsea.kang said:


> alyssinreality said:
> 
> 
> > What?! Hedgehogs have "private boy time"?? I haven't noticed this with Diggory yet...haha.
> ...


I wish my boy was secretive about it! He liked to flaunt his 'boy time' to the world!


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

My new female often has a wet nose. I did take her to the vet early last week, and the vet cleared her okay in health. He thought she might be a bit over weight for her age, but other than that good to go.

His thoughts were that her nose was so wet, because she licks things a lot..even her nose sometimes. She has a big nose in my oppinion... He though the wet nose could be normal for her.

Anyways, He sent us home with a caution, to keep an eye on her behavior and listen for sneezing or worse wheezing. As of right now, he is not hear or see any issues.

I'd take him to the vet just in case though.


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

